# Necesito un circuito que mande pulsos cada 10 minutos



## mabauti (Oct 23, 2006)

a) *Que sea muy preciso* (i.e. que no use timers 555)
b) Que no use PICs.
c) De preferencia usando XTALs
c) el mas sencillo posible
d) señal TTL

sugerencias?


----------



## Apollo (Oct 24, 2006)

Hola mabauti:

Este es un ejemplo de un oscilador con Xtal con  inversores, hay con uno y con dos inversores, es más preciso y se afecta menos con el ruido el de dos.

Después del oscilador, dependiendo de la frecuencia que utlices, sólo necesitas divisores de frecuencia. Para sacar un señal cada 10 minutos.
Para hacer este circuito, es más recomendable utilizar la tecnología CMOS. (aunque el divisor de frecuencia del ejemplo es TTL)

Esero y te sirva la información.


----------



## erizo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hola Mabauti

Saludos, mira la verdad es que no te limites al usar un pic la verdad son microcontroladores muy baratos y facil de usar para tu proyecto se me ocurre utilizar un pic o si lo prefieres cualquier microcontrolador que sepas manejar pero que este no genere el tiempo de espera ya que la verdad no son muy precisos si lo haces por timer o por cualquier rutina de retardo se me ocurre ponerle un RTC (C.I. de tiempo Real ) hay muchos y muy variados uno sencillo de utilizar es el RTC72421 no necesita cristal externo ni componentes externos solo necesitas alimentarlo y lo unico que harias es leer la localidad de memoria del circuito donde lleva el control de los minutos leer que transcurran 10 minutos y generar el pulso del ancho que quieras con el microcontrolador, ahora que si no eres muy ducho en el manejo de microcontroladores puedes hacer un circuito logico con el que puedas leer la localidad de memoria del RTC es muy sencillo haces un circuito que te de la direccion de memoria del RTC de los minutos y pones un 74hc138 en el bus de datos del RTC y cuando cuente 10 incrementos se activa la salida correspondiente y te genera el pulso TTL (ojo que este pulso tendra duracion de 1 minuto si lo quieres de menor duracion tendras que hacer un arreglo)

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Oct 25, 2006)

Me parecen buenas ideas las que me dicen. Tratare con ambas.

Gracias y hasta pronto


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 25, 2006)

Otra idea mas sencilla es tomar el circuito del reloj TTL hecho con dividores 7490 - 92  de los pulsos de red de 220 V conformados y divididos entre 60 tienes segundos
Luego tienes minutos

Tomando el acarreo del primer digito de minutos tendras un pulso exactamente cada 10 minutos,este pulso de acarreo es que que marca el 00.luego el 10.el 20.el 30.40.50 minutos para regresar a 00 entonces solo necesitas tomar la salida de acarreo del primer contador de unidades de minuto.Es la salida D del 7490 revisa este circuito:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 26, 2006)

Como siempre esos ulvidados cmos compatibles con TTL

Mi solucion es la mas barata y sencilla utiliza un 4060, tiene incorporado tada la circuiteria para el oscilador de cuarzo y el divisor que te dara un pulso dara

xtal/X
4 hasta 2^13 solo debes conectar de forma adecuada el reset.


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 26, 2006)

¿Esta bien asi? El simulador me dice que debo conectar al pin 9 a algún lado


----------



## mabauti (Oct 26, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ¿Esta bien asi? El simulador me dice que debo conectar al pin 9 a algún lado



Mmm... Circuit Maker?


----------

